# Chessebrough, what else are they known by and where can you rent them from



## peacefulone61 (Jan 15, 2013)

I am trying to find a few chessebroughs I need 12 in total for 1 1/2" pipe in the Providence RI area. I have called all the local scaffolding places and even gone to a few of them with pictures looking for these wonderful little devices I need for a show and no one has any idea what I am talking about. Is these another name they go by? or does anyone local have them I could rent from their theater. It would be greatly appricates.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 15, 2013)

The local scaffold companies might know it as the clamp part of "tube and clamp" scaffolding.


----------



## BobHealey (Jan 15, 2013)

They're not all that expensive to buy outright, I've seen them listed for $20 ea for the swivel variety. Renting can't be too much cheaper than that.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Jan 15, 2013)

The more correct spelling is cheese-borrough, and one of the other main names they're known as in theater is 'coupler clamp', with sub-groups of fixed, swivel, and half. Slang names include CB, cheeseburger and many others. Theater ones tend to be extruded aluminum, construction ones tend to be cast steel. Steel clamps don't always fit onto 2" truss pipes, but do fit on 1 1/2 iron pipe (1.9" actual outer diameter).

I'm surprised that a scaffold company didn't know what one was after seeing a picture, they're pretty common in that world. You might have been asking at too large of a scaffold place, the more industrial types of scaff use tapered wedge pin systems instead of loose pipe clamps, so moving down to DIY tool rental places might yield better results.


----------



## danTt (Jan 15, 2013)

High Output should be able to hook you up, or any theatrical supplier really. I've never dealt with their Providence office, but the boston one has a huge selection and they are usually pretty good about shipping around if necessary. "Grid Clamps" is another name I've been seeing them as recently, that's more from the film side of things but they are the same devices.


----------



## lipinski (Jan 15, 2013)

I always rent from scaffolding supply companies. Stupid cheap. Austin Scaffolding Supply would rent them for like a buck a week. If you want to buy, try Fixed 90° Cheeseborough Pipe Clamp, for 1-1/4" to 1-1/2" Sch 40 Pipe

15.50 for fixed, 16 for swivel.

This looks like a good rental company in your area.


----------



## josh88 (Jan 15, 2013)

ATR treehouse right downtown on charles should also have some, give them a call and ask for Tracey, he can probably help you out. I don't have any myself, but if you can't find them I may know a couple people, I'll ask around. 

Edit: Another idea is call up URI they rent out some their stuff pretty reasonably, we've been borrowing stuff from them for awhile.


http://www.atrtreehouse.com/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Edrick (Jan 15, 2013)

I was just about to recommend ATR when I've worked with them they had a bunch.


----------



## SimplyCircus (Jan 29, 2013)

Roto locks, tube locks. Marr has them.

Marr RI
1 Ernest St
Providence, RI
(401) 467-3110


----------



## Van (Jan 29, 2013)

SimplyCircus said:


> Roto locks, tube locks. Marr has them.



Just as a point of clarification: There is a Major Difference between a Roto Lock and a Cheeseburough clamp. Most notably a roto lock consists of a wire cage with a small wedge-like device that sits between two pipes at right angles to each other and a Chesseburough clamp has two hinged sides held in place via a large nut and hinged bolt mechanism.


----------



## BillESC (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got a box full of them in the warehouse that I'd offer to you cheap. I'm going there today and will get a count.


----------



## TDN (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Bill,

Depending on how many you've got I might be interested in picking up a dozen. Can you PM me when you get the chance?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 30, 2013)

Van said:


> Just as a point of clarification: There is a Major Difference between a Roto Lock and a Cheeseborough clamp. ...


Indeed. A roto lock (AKA coffin lock / casket lock ) is a latching device.

A rota-lock is used to hold two pipes at a 90° angle, and thus can often perform the same function as a fixed/rigid cheeseburger.
.


----------



## hobbsies (Jan 31, 2013)

I like calling them cheese burgers, personally.


----------



## Van (Jan 31, 2013)

hobbsies said:


> I like calling them cheese burgers, personally.


Cheese-burgers and Swivel-burgers are two of our favorites.


----------



## SimplyCircus (Jan 31, 2013)

While on the topic, I am looking for clamps that will take a 2" pipe on one side and a 1.5" pipe on the other. Rigid, 90 degree clamps are what we want. Any one know where to get these?


----------



## Snickerson (Feb 1, 2013)

SimplyCircus said:


> While on the topic, I am looking for clamps that will take a 2" pipe on one side and a 1.5" pipe on the other. Rigid, 90 degree clamps are what we want. Any one know where to get these?



Email Doughty and ask them [email protected]
They are very responsive and will might make them for you if they don't have them.

sales @ doughty-usa.com


----------



## Scarrgo (Feb 1, 2013)

For fun I like to call them as such...
Cheese-burgers are swivel
Cheese-burgers w/Onions are rigid(90°)...

Sean...


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 1, 2013)

SimplyCircus said:


> While on the topic, I am looking for clamps that will take a 2" pipe on one side and a 1.5" pipe on the other. Rigid, 90 degree clamps are what we want. Any one know where to get these?


The same question on the SML revealed 

> Catalog # PIPF-0200
> Model #: CB107
> Fixed 90° Right Angle Cheeseborough, 1½" x 2"
> 
> ...


Fixed 90° Right Angle Cheeseborough, 1½" x 2" From our friends at Production Advantage. Posted here for posterity.
.


----------

